# U.P. water tender



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am finally building #3 and #4 .










I am making these 1/4" taller and wider than the drawings say . Simple to blind in better with my Big boy.
I will have to search for the older thread from year or so back when I did the first one.

Heres an old photo of #1


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great!

Are these Battery tenders?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, they used to put water in them for long hauls. 


sorry LOL 

All my steamers use their tender's for RC/batt


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, that #1 came out beautiful. Would you be interested in building and extra one for trade? I could sure use one for my USAT Hudson. 

Ed


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Jan 2011 06:13 PM 
No, they used to put water in them for long hauls. 


sorry LOL 

All my steamers use their tender's for RC/batt 
Yeah but most of those found today are leftover from the turbines...

None the less they would make great battery cars...


They could be used in BN green as many BN trains in remote areas carried an Aux fuel car as fuel was expensive in remote areas.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look good marty, What about a New modified U.P. water tender with US Flag?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed 
sure I will trade you one for your Hudson... 

Bryan 
I don't like the new ones. But I guess it was needful to them. 

These tanks take alot of hours and they can brake easy with all the little parts on them.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Marty. You nailed it perfectly.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, that #1 sure came out beautiful! 

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the first one primered with plastic primer paint. I like to do a light coat first which shows all the glue webs, I clean them off and sand needed spots , then 2nd coat. 
Hard thing is sitting down to the next one and starting again on the boreing detail parts. 

I have had a number of folks want to buy one. what to charge is always my hang up. The price of trucks, Kadees, brass, decals, styrene is the first $150.00 or so, then the hours. Most of all you have to be "in the mood" for it. 
Many folks complain how long some guy (in general) takes to paint or build a car for them, you try to sit down everyother night and work for hours knowing it won't be perfect. Yet you do your best.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got home early this Friday evening and headed straight for the shop, and got started on #2 detailing










The #1 is waiting for hand rails and ladders which have to be done after the main body gets painted.

I did spray the last coats on the #1 at lunch time 
I have the washers holding the catwalks down till they dry.

I did measure the USAT Bigboy and its tender is 11ft wide , not 10ft like the others . thats why my older watertender looked alittle thin.

I do have the drawings and sizes all ready for my 1st try at a Northern. I have the boiler pipe etc .
getting metally ready for it. Once these are done.
I should have recorded my hours work on these.
It has proven to be faster when building 2 or 3 units.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

yummmmmm, peanut butter cups.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

#2 is now painted and #1 has decals.
I now may have a clearance issue with my trucks beings I made it 1/4" wider.
I also have steps and under body parts to install so it does not look so bare.










I also for got to put the brake cylenders on the trucks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Marty! Great Job!!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job marty!!!!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Marty. 
What paint do you use for the UP Yellow and Grey? 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
I use Indus oil paint from Do It Best store, they scan the colors I want and mix them. $9 qt of paint just the way i want it. These colors match USAT pass car colors.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'll have to keep that scanning method in mind for when/if I ever repaint the SD40. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH Happy days
I had to go to the farm supply place for a new skoop shovel. Saw some toys on closeout, and woooow.
Finally 










Many of you have this toy crane but I can not find it.
And it was on SALE so I bought both of them for $16 each.

The chassie was done a year or so ago but I gave up on the hard parts of the burro crane. so I have this repainted and later decals and weathering and a boom car.

I love it when a plan falls together.
I never did make it back to work.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Marty... you said you were building new cars, bigger to match the USA centipedes?

Does that mean the older version would match up nice with the MTH version? I managed to snag one a few months back off ebay, and now need a canteen to follow it. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason 
It would have to be much smaller, maybe only 3/8" smaller high, wide. 
I only have 1 1:32 sidedump car. you can really see the size difference from my 1:29th scratchbuilt diffco's. 

I'm waiting on my wire for railings right now. Store has them ordered

PS I do like your new water tender.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Coming from you Marty, thats a high compliment, thank you.





@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure looks nice, Marty... It's interesting that you're using the oil base paint. Are you using an airbrush or mini-sprayer?????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan

When it comes to whole car painting I have used this the past 3 years or so.










It does not glogg up like the smaller ones, I do use the smaller ones for weathering.
And thats the paint I have mixed to what I personally feel is right.









OH, yea , I did get the crane decaled and done.
I just need to get a holder made for the boom car.
now where was I.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I did use The Gravity-Feed Spray gun like marty using. It work great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wish I could do a photo run, but 7 degrees out.


I need to finish the railings on 806, but 809 is done









I got to get back to the steamer, the world famous Rex returned my motor block ,, If I called it perfect, it would go to his head.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Really nice, really! 

Ed


----------

